
IPhone 6: Five Features It Must Have to Stay in the Game - ytNumbers
http://www.forbes.com/sites/antonyleather/2014/01/20/the-iphone-6-five-features-it-must-have-to-stay-in-the-game/?partner=yahootix
======
midgetjones
Looking forward to see this in Gruber's 'claim chowder' in six months...

